# Review: UniqueFire HD-016 dual beam Bicycle headlight



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got the opurtunity to make the review of interesting bicycle headlight from the Gearbest

Click on the picture: 

I'm pretty much involved into bicycle lights so I hope I can make fair assesment.

Description from the webpage:


Brand: UniqueFire
Model: HD-16
Function: Night Riding, Hunting, Exploring, Camping, Household Use, Hiking, Seeking Survival, Walking
Feature: Can be used as headlamp or bicycle light
Lumens: 2400lm
Emitter: 2 x Cree XM-L2
Power source: Battery
Reflector: Aluminum smooth reflector
Lens: Glass Lens
Rechargeable: Yes
Color: White

The headlight came in a tipical cardbox and it includes:


*headlight with XM-L2 leds*
*2S2P 8.4V waterresistant battery pack *
*US plug 8.4V 1A Li-ion battery charger with EU adapter*
*headband with light mount*
*2 mount o-rings*
*velcro strap to mount the battery pack*
*user manual and suprisingly warranty card (in chinese and english)*



















*The headlight itself* has two XM-L2 leds. Actual bin is unknown but it is on a cool white side. The most interestnig thing with this light is having two distinct beam profiles: wide and narrow. This is also indicated on the top of the light.










To achieve that it has two different reflectors. In fact it has one TIR lense shallow and one deep reflector.









Bit more close:

















It also has nice shield on the top somewhat limiting upper part of the beam:










Rear side with 3 status leds and mode switch:










*Operating* with rear button is simple. On the connection to the battery status leds are off, so you don't know if it's connected or not. This is good and bad. It is good it consumes very little power but you can easily forget to disconect it when not in use.

It has four modes which in turns only switch each led on or off, no memory mode. So the modes are:


wide beam on
narrow beam on
both wide and narrow beams on
both leds flashing

Longer press at any mode turns light off which is good and you don't have to cycle trough all the modes. You don't even have to use flashing mode if you don't like it.

*Power* used on connection, wide beam, narrow beam and both leds on:

*




























*

Two sets of *beam profile* pictures (wide beam, narrow beam and both leds on) on different roads:























































*The mount* is tipical MagicShine type with o-ring. As the headlight is not heavy (101gr w/o oring) there is no problem to mount it on handlebar or to the helmet. By my opinion it is more aimed to the handlebar usage anyway.

*The battery pack* is 4x 18650 cells 2S2P 8.4V. Again tipical for the most of bicycle lights nowaday. It is somewhat sealed in the rubber container.










Connection plug is tipical 5.5x2.1mm and it is sealed on the headlight part. Unfortunately the plastic screw is very hard to turn and you can easily damage the wire near the plug. I would prefer the Magicshine plug more.










Capacity of the battey pack is, well, you get what you get for that price. For the two led operation it should have at least 4400mAh, but unfortunatley it can deliver only half of that. I've measured out only *2150mAh*. On the other hand it has fairly high voltage curve:










To bad it is low capacity.

*Headstrap* is nice colored and big enough for my head (which is not small).










*The charger* is tipical 8.4V one and it works good. For the stock battery capacity the 1000mA charging current is fast enough.

*Instructions and warranty card
*

 

*Conclusion*

*Pro:*


two different beam profiles in one light (very rare)
good looking
simple user interface
no need to cycle trough the flashing mode
bright enough to be used for commuting and/or for MTB style cycling as a bar headlight
can be used as headlight - wide beam usable for close work
101gr weight
modable?

*Con:*


somewhat ringy beam (some difusor might help)
only half capacity battery pack
connector can't be easily screwed together (Magicshine plug type would be much better)
only one brightnes level for each led (two button user interface would be needed)

I must say it performs quite well in the real life. Wide beam very usable for climbing and both leds on are enough to light the trail on descends. Somewhat ringy beam doesn't disturb to much if any, but would be very nice to be more even.

All in all I can say *2 in 1* light and versatile enough to be used on different trails/roads. There is still place to do some improvements.

*EDIT* (10.29.2014): Today I've got information from Gearbest you can use coupon on this light.

So the link is: UniqueFire HD-16 Cree XM-L L2 2400lm LED White Bicycle Headlight Flashlight 4 x 18650 with Head Strap Battery Charger-32.41 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

Coupon: *HD16*
Price:*$27.99*


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice review! I really like those beams! How is the heatsinking on this one?

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks! I did short MTB ride last night (unpaved road as on pictures) and it is quite good as handlebar light. Didn't try it on the helmet, though. Wide beam is not so usable there. Anyway helmet light is still must have, for MTB at least. Commuting should be just fine only with this light on the bar.

Will try to do some modifications about ringy beam. I do have very similar OP reflector for the narrow beam. On the wide one I'll try to use hairspray to disperse the light even more. Also black painting inner ring of the front pannel might help reducing ring effect. Will report it back..... 

To bad 21mm TIR lenses can't be used. Either is to tall or to small. Using some washes might help to put the narrow one to the proper height. But this is scheduled for the next round of modding possibilities ;-).


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like a decent light for a cheap-o Chinese one. Is the battery on this one rubber-coated?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, the battery has rubber coating with the "window" at the bottom. You can open it easily and replace the cells. Inside there is tipical shrink wrapped 2S2P pack with protection circuit like similar ones.

*If anyone is interested I might organize groupbuy. The Gearbest who provided that light have give me a hint they might offer it that way. I'm waiting for their response.*

For the price I think it is good deal.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Good overview. I have this same light, in red. Just a comment on the ringy beam. On my wall the rings are pretty obvious, but when used on the trail, and in conjunction with my helmet light, I don't notice the rings anymore.

Certainly I wouldn't complain if it were a little brighter, but a very decent light for what I paid ($35 on eBay).


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

The brightnes can be pushed up a bit by adding additional resistor over R150 or place another one. You would want to have R120 (2A to the led) or R100 (2.5A to the led) instead of R150. I would stay on the safe side with R120. Adding thermal paste is neccesary in any case.

Here are some new pictures.

*The driver*:





*Internals* with pill and reflectors:





































TIR lenses does not fit well enough:










Tried to mod with some spare narrow OP reflector and hairsprayed wide reflector:










Did not help much with ringy beam.




























But a lot of XM-L(2) leds with some reflectors have ringy beam, anyway.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

for US riders, Amazon has the SecurityIng® version of this and the battery does "_look_" water resistant-ish.... I don't have a thing for Amazon, I just have a thing for 2day shipping... 

The little hood could be nice for us SSers as we sometimes hang out too far over the bars on the steep bits....



TiGeo said:


> Looks like a decent light for a cheap-o Chinese one. Is the battery on this one rubber-coated?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I just ordered the above "SecurityIng" version of this light from Amazon. My finger slipped and I also ordered an SSX2  . Ledoman has confirmed to me over at BLF that the SSX2 driver will mount in this HD-016! This would give both LED's on (wide & narrow) at the same time with Low-Med-High modes and a hidden strobe. Another reviewer over at BLF confirmed that this light also runs on 4.2v input, which really appeals to me (to use unprotected cells in parallel), so I am torn between keeping the original driver or swapping the SSX2's driver. (I really just bought the X2 for the driver.)

I really think this HD-016 will be the perfect light for me! I can finally stop accumulating all these lights! (Yeah right!  ).

Thanks Ledoman! I should send you the bill!

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Today I've got information from Gearbest you can use coupon on this light.

So the link is: UniqueFire HD-16 Cree XM-L L2 2400lm LED White Bicycle Headlight Flashlight 4 x 18650 with Head Strap Battery Charger-32.41 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

Coupon: *HD16*
price:*$27.99*

Will update the original post too


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

How does the brightness compare to the SSX2 ?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice! Even tho I'm all "Glowormed Up," I cant' stay away from _Dirty Lights Done Dirt Cheap!_... 



garrybunk said:


> I just ordered the above "SecurityIng" version of this light from Amazon. My finger slipped and I also ordered an SSX2  . Ledoman has confirmed to me over at BLF that the SSX2 driver will mount in this HD-016! This would give both LED's on (wide & narrow) at the same time with Low-Med-High modes and a hidden strobe. -Garry





patski said:


> for US riders, Amazon has the SecurityIng® version of this and the battery does "_look_" water resistant-ish.... I don't have a thing for Amazon, I just have a thing for 2day shipping...
> 
> View attachment 929395


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

C.M.S said:


> How does the brightness compare to the SSX2 ?


You can't compare brightness directly as they have different beam profiles. You could compare one "eye" only - the long beam where the output is pretty much equal. Maybe HD-016 is bit more bright if you look into spot.

*The most important with the HD-016 is it covers the whole distance range* from handle bar onwards when both leds on. You can choose to lit only short range or long range or both - see the pictures. This is what SSX2 can't do, but of course it has brigtness levels. So it depends on your needs and cycling style.

It also depends on what SSX2 you've got. Some are really poor lately. Just got one which doesn't have any heatsinking under the led star :madman: . Also the current to the leds is only about 1A, so you can't compare to others if you don't tell what power yours is using. On the other hand you can see on my pictures how much HD-016 is taking from the battery pack.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

ledoman said:


> You can't compare brightness directly as they have different beam profiles. You could compare one "eye" only - the long beam where the output is pretty much equal. Maybe HD-016 is bit more bright if you look into spot.
> 
> *The most important with the HD-016 is it covers the whole distance range* from handle bar onwards when both leds on. You can choose to lit only short range or long range or both - see the pictures. This is what SSX2 can't do, but of course it has brigtness levels. So it depends on your needs and cycling style.
> 
> It also depends on what SSX2 you've got. Some are really poor lately. Just got one which doesn't have any heatsinking under the led star :madman: . Also the current to the leds is only about 1A, so you can't compare to others if you don't tell what power yours is using. On the other hand you can see on my pictures how much HD-016 is taking from the battery pack.


Great review BTW , thank you .
I'm gonna have to get one of these for the bar , SSX2 I already have for the helmet .


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

C.M.S said:


> Great review BTW , thank you .
> I'm gonna have to get one of these for the bar , SSX2 I already have for the helmet .


This can be good budget commbination. You can use HD-016 wide beam during ascending and all lights on during fast descending. During commuting or similar you can combine wide beam with your SSX2. You'll find out what best suits you.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Just received my HD-016 "SecurityIng" version from Amazon. Battery had enough juice to run through the modes one time before it died. Will test it out later. First impressions is that it looks good!










(That's my SSX2 package on the left.)










The box is just a generic bike light box. It says "XM-L" and "Natural White" which are both lies. It came with cool white XM-L2's.

BTW - I also received my SolarStorm X2 from Amazon. It did come branded as an X2 and not blank (I know that doesn't mean much, but I like to see it branded). First impressions on it - doesn't seem very bright on high. More testing and teardown on that one to come too, though I won't post it in this thread. No promises though on when I'll get to tear downs.

-Garry


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

garrybunk said:


> Just received my HD-016 "SecurityIng" version from Amazon. Battery had enough juice to run through the modes one time before it died. Will test it out later. First impressions is that it looks good! -Garry


Please let us know about the beam shot on the "HD," my cheepo friends are in dire need of a sub $100 helmet/bar pair....


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

patski, you can see beamshots in OP at the beggining of this thread. HD-016 and SSX2 can be usable cheapo combination, IMHO.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

ledoman said:


> patski, you can see beamshots in OP at the beggining of this thread. HD-016 and SSX2 can be usable cheapo combination, IMHO.


LEDoman, I'm assuming that the the SecurityIng® version of the HD-016 may only share the housing... 

Got to love this part of the description: *Switch Type: Blue Button*


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm suspecting they are all the same. Mostly the first round/batch that appears are the same. Afterwards clone starts to appear and they are getting worse most of the time. At least with SSX2 in the same budget range it is happening so.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

ledoman said:


> I'm suspecting they are all the same. Mostly the first round/batch that appears are the same. Afterwards clone starts to appear and they are getting worse most of the time. At least with SSX2 in the same budget range it is happening so.


Summer/fall 2013 I bought 2 "branded" solarstorm x2s, one worked ok but was never very bright, one failed on the first rocky descent, I paid $18 to ship back to Shenzen, did you ever see my "Bottom Drawer?"

I'm NOT really a hobbyist I've just wasted a lot of time/money getting something that works for me...


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I just received my SecurtyIng version from Amazon.










I haven't torn it apart yet, but I've taken current readings and got some beamshots.

Current pulled from 2-cell battery pack at 8.24v:
Off: 0.020A
Flood: 0.663A
Throw: 0.665A
Flood & Throw: 1.410A (Steady, not dropping)

(BTW - I am confident current readings I make are accurate.)

Flood is VERY wide! However the "flood" mode doesn't throw out far at all. I can't imagine "flood" alone being enough to ride with (except commuting where it is used more for "be seen" use. I think I would prefer the reflector be just a tad deeper in order to get a little more throw out of it.

Here are some beamshots. Pics taken with my same manual camera settings at roughly the same location so that my beamshots can be compared one to another. In the first set of pics, the distance to the trees I aimed between is approx. 185 feet (garage is beyond the trees at an undetermined distance - I really need to determine that). Approx. 275 feet to the house off to the left of the trees. (Note: you can barely see the trees or garage in the "throw" pic.)

Flood:









Throw:









Flood & Throw:









Now to my wooded trail spot:

Flood:









Throw:









Flood & Throw:









That wooded shot above really sells this light!

Full size pics can be found in my PhotoBucket Gallery.

Next is a full teardown and mod to XM-L2 T5 5B1's and a resistor modded SSX2 driver to run Flood & Throw LEDs at all times in a High-Med-Low (or Low-Med-High) arrangement.

-Garry


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Outstanding reviews. Thanks guys, I plan to pick one up for a second light.


Garry, do you the capacity of the SecurityIng battery? On Amazon is says:

Power Source: 1 x 8.4V 8800mAh battery pack (Included)

I'm guessing it's closer to 2100mAh (what ledoman measured) which would give a runtime of about 90 minutes with both lights on.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I do not know the capacity, nor do I have the equipment to properly test capacity without tearing apart the individual cells. I have not charged up the battery yet and therefore haven't done any runtime testing. I'm awaiting a nifty little voltmeter/ammeter to use to monitor the "charger" before using it. I'd heavily lean toward the 2100mAh ledoman measured as being what I have in mine. I did see into the shrinkwrap that my cells are pink. Ledoman, can you confirm your cells are pink? If they are not pink than perhaps I do have different capacity cells.

bank5, be sure to open the front end and add thermal paste to the pills where they seat into the body. 

Oh -I forgot to add this is my impressions above, I do NOT like that strobe is in the mode sequence and not hidden. It's like they swapped the "press-n-hold" strobe for a press-n-hold" off instead and I think I prefer the other way around.

-Garry


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

garrybunk said:


> I do not know the capacity, nor do I have the equipment to properly test capacity without tearing apart the individual cells. I have not charged up the battery yet and therefore haven't done any runtime testing. I'm awaiting a nifty little voltmeter/ammeter to use to monitor the "charger" before using it. I'd heavily lean toward the 2100mAh ledoman measured as being what I have in mine. I did see into the shrinkwrap that my cells are pink. Ledoman, can you confirm your cells are pink? If they are not pink than perhaps I do have different capacity cells.
> 
> bank5, be sure to open the front end and add thermal paste to the pills where they seat into the body.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the extra info. Does flood on yours also have a ring around the beam?

I'm a newb with lights -- what are the pills and why is thermal paste necessary? I noticed that the light on Amazon has a 30 day money back guarantee and 12 month warranty, so I'm wondering if I should wait until after a year to add the paste


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn't even notice rings, not even shining on a white wall in the house. They may be there, but they didn't bother me at all.

I would add the thermal paste ASAP (esp. before using it long periods). "Pills" are aluminum heatsink "disks" that the LED's mount to and then usually are either press-fit or threaded into a light (be it flashlight or bike light). You want thermal paste between the LED emitter board and pill and then where the pill meets the body. Here are photos of my SolarStorm X3 pills with thermal compound/paste added:



















As you can see there is only a thin lip where the pills contact the light body. You want thermal paste added to help transfer heat from the pills out to the body and therefore out to air contact for cooling. The HD-016 has a very similar setup as scene in ledoman's post #7.

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

garrybunk said:


> ... I'd heavily lean toward the 2100mAh ledoman measured as being what I have in mine. I did see into the shrinkwrap that my cells are pink. Ledoman, can you confirm your cells are pink? If they are not pink than perhaps I do have different capacity cells.
> 
> Oh -I forgot to add this is my impressions above, I do NOT like that strobe is in the mode sequence and not hidden. It's like they swapped the "press-n-hold" strobe for a press-n-hold" off instead and I think I prefer the other way around.
> -Garry


Garry, my cells under srinkwrap are light cyan, but with chinese stuff this doesn't prove anything. You shurely need to measure it somehow. If you would have hobby charger you could do it easily.

Regarding modes, I agree flashing modes should be hidden if they are there, but with HD-016 you can turn off the light with long press at any mode. Beeing with no mode memory the light always start with wide beam. So there you can avoid strobe entierly. Of course this is not good if you are trying to do that at descending on some fast trail.

Also regarding wide mode which has no throw. You are right, but you don't need the throw while you are slowly ascending. And you have to use second light on the helmet with some throw when needed. In any case you need to have two lights.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input. My problem is that I am commenting on this light as a "flashlight enthusiast" and not as a cyclist. So my comments could change based on real world usage. As far as modes go, I was basing my thoughts on going through the modes to get back to "flood only" without turning off and back on again. 

True about the cells. I don't own a hobby charger, but do own the OPUS BC3100 battery analyzer. I'll just need to separate the cells in order to test them and then carefully reassemble (that part bothers me). 

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Garry no need to dissasemble the cells from the pack. Just take off shrinkwrap and connect some thicker wire to one pair at the time as there is one big cell (two in parallel) and use some dummy cell on your OPUS charger. That way you'll test each of two pairs. You should get capacity on each pair pretty equal. Don't forget to fuly charge each pair again in order to get balanced pack. I hope you get it right.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a few minutes to take the back off my HD-016 (SecurityIng) to inspect it. I can confirm that it looks identical to ledomans. Same R150 sense resistors, same pills, etc. . . Some photos (sorry, I can't take good macros with my phone camera):

Driver:









Pills viewed from one side:









Pills from opposite side:









I still need to get the front off and measure the lens sizes to get some AR/UCL lenses ordered. Then the light will be sent off to a fellow BLF member for modding with a custom programmed MCU and resistor mod to increase current.

-Garry


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

I am completely new to this bike lightning.
I want to buy for me as well as for my son and his wife and my grandson some lights UniqueFire HD-016.
I saw this advertise on Ebay:
*5000Lm 2*CREE XM-L2 LED Bicicleta Luz Frontal Faro Linterna LÁMPARA 8800 batería
*(5000Lm 2*CREE XM-L2 LED Bicicleta Luz Frontal Faro Linterna LÃ�MPARA 8800 baterÃ­a | eBay)
I can not understand how is possible to have 5000lm from just 2 leds even if they are XM-L2?
Is this just a simple lye?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes 5000 lm is a lye or very high exaggerating (to use nicer words). Also battery is probably 1/3 of advertized capacity, but I would guess even less. If it looks the same (you didn't provide link) as in my review then they are probably equal. 
Try to look the one from the link in my review.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for answering.
Under the bold name is the link to the page offering this light with 5000lm.
Do you think that I can trust GearBest?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Where are you located? If in the US the "SecurityIng" version linked in previous posts is a good buy with quicker shipping. 

Chinese lights almost always exaggerate claims. Many times other specs are exaggerated too. 

GearBest has been pretty good. Very good customer service, but shipping tends to be slow. 

-Garry


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

I am in Romania.
I shall look also to SecurityIng.
Thanks.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

bombicri said:


> Thanks for answering.
> Under the bold name is the link to the page offering this light with 5000lm.
> Do you think that I can trust GearBest?


I've compared the one from the link and it all looks the same. Gearbest has been fine so far, AFAIK. Not the perfect as the most in CN. For me everything is taking about 1 month from CN in average.
You might use:

Coupon: HD16
Price:$27.99

I hope it is still working. If not, just tell. Will try to ask them about it.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you ledoman.
I already used cupon HD16 and is working.
I am now in paying process.
It would be nice to receive the lights (I ordered 4 units) till before Christmas.
I shall see if they will arrive.

A last question.
Do you think that this light is suitable for cross-country as well as for road bicycling?
I mean on road bicycling not to derange the oncoming vehicles.
If it is not suitable can you recommend another one?
I shall finalize the payment after your answer.

Thanks again for your time and kindness.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you plan to use them on the handelbar or on the helmet? This one is more suitable for the handle bar and can be good enough for both type of cycling (price/performance wise). Of course in case of MTB I would advise using both handlebar and helmet light. 
Almost all lights with the same type of mount can be aimed more downwards when vehicles are aproaching and lifted up later. HD-016 has nice shield which may be extended with additional cover if needed. 

Can't say much more if you don't tell what are your activites in detail.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyway ledoman, thanks again for valuable information.
I paid the lights so I am waiting for them.
I shall use them like handlebar lights.
If will be necessary I shall think about some other for helmet.

I am a beginner in cycling. This spring I took from some-ware, I do not know from were, this virus or microbe. And, as I meet often my son and his family, it happened that I spread this disease over them all inclusive my grandson of 7 years old. So now all of them have mountain bikes. We made nice trips on bikes, also in mountains also in the very wild Danube delta. Just one month ago I made a trip, after buying a road bike (Dancelli, manufactured in Italy in 1980), from Bucharest to Ruse (Bulgaria) and back, total 168km. I arrived back in Bucharest late in night due of pains in my bud, and I used a cheap light from local market. It was not enough.
So I can not define exactly what will be and were will be.
The valuable info is that sometimes a helmet light combined with handlebar light will help. I shall keep in mind it.
Sorry for my off-topic.

After receiving the UniqueFire HD-016 I shall post my opinions.

Thanks again.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

HD-016 is good light to start with. It combines two different beam profiles. While wide can be used for slow ascending and in urban areas (lightened streets), the narrow one can be used in open space and fast descending. For night MTB type you should combine it with helmet light for safety (reabilty) reasons.
Wish you to get your lights soon and to have a lot of nice night rides in RO.


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

For anyone interested. I got the Amazon SecurityIng version. I've done two battery tests with the unit in front of a fan and got 2 hours on the dot (each time) with both beams running. The light just shuts off when the battery is spent, I did not notice any dimming.

I may test again with just one light but 2 hours on high seems like I should get 3+ hours in a typical night ride scenario where slow/ascending time would only see one beam running and the occasional breaks when I shut the light off completely.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice to hear that. Since the leds are not driven so hard it is possible you would use it 2-3 hours. Still, any battery is aging and loosing capacity, so you better think of getting higher capacity ones if you are going to do 3 hours rides. Hopefull this is not the only light you have.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

As I am waiting for my lights from GearBest (HD-16 Cree XM-L L2 2400lm LED White Bicycle Headlight) please jn35646 tell me which product you bought ... this one (5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light) or this one (4 Modes Waterproof 2800 Lumens Cree XM-L U2 LED Bicycle Light)?
How many cells have your battery pack? Which is the declared capacity of the battery pack?
It is amazing again how the sellers are advertising lamps with 2 CREE leds delivering 5000lm.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

I am curious, if the lamp I am waiting for (HD-16 Cree XM-L L2 2400lm LED White Bicycle Headlight), has enough cut-off on the wide spot for using it on road. If the cut-off is not good is any possibility to mod the lens or the reflector to get good cut-off as near as that one from car lights?

Second question would be if there is enough great difference between Cree XM-L L2 (these led will be in my laps) and Cree XM-L L2 T6 (the last model) to merit to upgrade may lamps?

I am interested to learn about all mods which was made on lamps similar to that ones which I ordered, can anybody indicate a thread?

Thanks.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

bombicri said:


> As I am waiting for my lights from GearBest (HD-16 Cree XM-L L2 2400lm LED White Bicycle Headlight) please jn35646 tell me which product you bought ... this one (5000 Lumen 2x CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light) or this one (4 Modes Waterproof 2800 Lumens Cree XM-L U2 LED Bicycle Light)?
> How many cells have your battery pack? Which is the declared capacity of the battery pack?
> It is amazing again how the sellers are advertising lamps with 2 CREE leds delivering 5000lm.


All have 4 cells in battery pack. Don't expect good capacity battery in any of the two for the price. 4 high capacity Panasonic cells without anything else would cost you more.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

bombicri said:


> I am curious, if the lamp I am waiting for (HD-16 Cree XM-L L2 2400lm LED White Bicycle Headlight), has enough cut-off on the wide spot for using it on road. If the cut-off is not good is any possibility to mod the lens or the reflector to get good cut-off as near as that one from car lights?
> 
> Second question would be if there is enough great difference between Cree XM-L L2 (these led will be in my laps) and Cree XM-L L2 T6 (the last model) to merit to upgrade may lamps?
> 
> ...


Don't know what you mean with cut-off. If you think there is to much light directed to the vehicles approacing then you just push the head of the light more downwards. Then yet again take a look may pictures on the previous page.

There is probably no differences between "Cree XM-L L2" and "Cree XM-L L2 T6". None is correct actualy. There is no led with that name. Correctly should be "Cree XM-L2" or "XM-L2 T6". First one says nothing about LED bin, second one tells you it is T6 brightness bin. None is saying which tint of white light. Take a read Flashlight Wiki - specificaly Brightness Bins - Flashlight Wiki and ANSI White - Flashlight Wiki

You can learn a lot (and much more) here: Home | BudgetLightForum.com
Take care not to become addicted ;-)


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks ledoman for correcting the name of leds. I saw so many names that I did not knew which one is correct and which is not.
I shall read the stuff you indicate me.
No chance to be addicted. This is the known fever before and after buying something new, the fever of learning something new and, why not, to mod all what you buy thinking that will be better.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

You can allways check names at Cree - Products. 
For your example all the data about led are here: XM-L2 including Data sheet PDF.


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the light I bought.
http://amzn.com/B00MOCYSRI

The battery is claimed 8.4V 8800mAh. With the supplied battery I get exactly 120 minutes of use with both beams on.

I did the same test (light on, both beams, in front of a small fan to keep it cooled) with my 3 year old battery from a MagicShine MJ-808E (http://amzn.com/B0051C0RCS) and got exactly 4 hours of run time. That battery is a claimed 18650mAh (8.4V4.4AH)...if I'm reading things correctly.

The battery from the MagicShine is much heavier, but I think that is mostly the case. The SecurityIng battery pack is in a thin rubber casing, while the MagicShine is in a plastic and metal housing with an electronic/backlit battery readout. Image below.









Question: Can a replacement battery that matches or exceeds the capacity of the magicshine battery above be bought by itself? This new light has a screw on connection but it also accepts the magicshine plug. I'd love to have a lightweight battery that will push the lamp for 4 hours on high.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I have that same battery, it came with my original 808E, maybe 4000ma max. Of course mine still works fine, 90-120mins on my single emitter clone. It's a real boat anchor... 

Very impressive if you can get 4hrs w/HD-016 clone.....



jn35646 said:


> This is the light I bought.
> http://amzn.com/B00MOCYSRI
> 
> The battery is claimed 8.4V 8800mAh. With the supplied battery I get exactly 120 minutes of use with both beams on.
> ...


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

There's always the route of Hunk Lee on Ebay and his Panasonic built packs. I've never dealt with him, but users say you can contact him for the exact connector style you want on the pack.

-Garry

P.S. -Don't Google "Hunk Lee" as you'll see images you'd rather not!


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

Garry, thanks for the links. 

If those batteries from Hunk Lee are rated accurately at 6800mah would they drive the HD-016 clone for 6 hours or so? I'm just assuming that if the Magicshine battery is 4000mah at best and drives it for 4 hours that would be the case. I know nothing of the details of electricity and these battery packs so this might be a dumb question.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

My rough estimate is to look at my total current draw and divide the battery capacity by that, so 6,800mAh / 1400mA = 4.86 hours. That number is rough and you could likely get much longer if the light pulls less current as the battery is depleted. 

Your estimate seems reasonable for 6 hours based on the MS battery actually being 4000mAh. 

-Garry


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

jn35646 said:


> Question: Can a replacement battery that matches or exceeds the capacity of the magicshine battery above be bought by itself? This new light has a screw on connection but it also accepts the magicshine plug. I'd love to have a lightweight battery that will push the lamp for 4 hours on high.


Myself and others on this forum have had good luck with the Amazon 6 cell battery packs, thing to remember is ONE good Panasonic 18650B cell costs $10-15, you're not going to get a top shelf 6 cell pack for $20.

Action-LED has "real" batteries: Action-LED-Lights BATTERIES

As Gary says, according to MTBR, only reputable Chinese battery seller on eBay is Hunk Lee, ebay.com/Hunk_lee&_7.4V+panasonic


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I just got SecurityIng this morning. I haven't had a chance to test it out yet, but my initial impressions are:

- It's smaller than I was expecting. Smaller than my other light - a Cree Mini XML T6 and makes my MagicShine seem massive.
- The build quality seems good considering the price.
- The rubber case around the battery is a nice plus. It probably adds some water resistance and has a slot for a strap.
- The strap for the battery pack that came with it is thin and isn't long enough to go around my stem. Not a big deal, I'll just use my other strap.

I still need to test it out and test the runtime of the battery, but if it's just as bright as my other light and if I can get close to 2 hours out of the battery with both leds on, I'll be very happy with it.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Are there any "case" style battery packs we can use with this? I'd prefer to be able to charge the batteries in another charger, use them in other lights, etc, and drop them into a battery case when necessary.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

You can of course use the Pannova battery case, IF you can find someone selling them.

-Garry


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

The battery with my SecurityIng lasted 104 minutes with both LEDs on. It lasted about 120 minutes hooked up to my classic MagicShine light (that thing gets super hot even with a fan on it). I'm happy with that battery life since most of my night rides are under 90 minutes and my helmet light last 4+ hours. I figure I can always hook it up to the GeoManGear battery too if I need to stay out longer, or just use the flood LED.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I just noticed a clone of this HD-016 as light head only at Lightmalls. No idea if it is as good (i.e has pills or not).

-Garry


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

I received my 4 pieces *UniqueFire HD-016 dual beam Bicycle headlight *from Gearbest. They arrived in Romania in expected time, about 3 weeks.
The general aspect is good. The strap for battery is too short to be able to go under the battery pack. I must manufacture other straps, longer.
The cables are too long. If the battery will be fixed on crossbar near the head tube and the light itself will be mounted on handlebar the extra cable length must be tighten with something on the crossbar near the battery. Would be nice if battery cover would have a little pocket for the extra cable length.
I did not yet verified anything like autonomy or current absorbed by leds but first impression is good, the light is enough bright, mainly with both leds on. But I made the test in my garden which is only 16m deep. In spring I shall see the trouth.
If I am looking to Fenix 30 bike light I can say yes, Fenix is more professional, light is nicer distributed in 2 zones, but the cost is something like 99 USD/piece. Note that I bought 4 lights for this money. I think that these lights are doing enough good job for the purpose.
I shall try the autonomy but I need to get a fan. On total, till now, I am satisfied with this buy.
I bought 4 pieces, 2 black and two blue. The blue color is enough nice.
I shall keep you informed about the next steps and findings.


----------



## hartzpad (Sep 21, 2010)

Got my light and it works great. The charger body keeps coming apart which worries me that it will short out or catch fire.

No instructions, can anyone tell me how you know when the battery is fully charged? Does the LED charging light turn off? I don't want to fry the battery by overcharging it


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

That charger turns green when done. 

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

hartzpad said:


> Got my light and it works great. The charger body keeps coming apart which worries me that it will short out or catch fire.
> 
> No instructions, can anyone tell me how you know when the battery is fully charged? Does the LED charging light turn off? I don't want to fry the battery by overcharging it


Use duct tape, just in case. It is front plate that is coming apart or anything else? AFAIK there are very tiny wires in those chargers, so you can break them easily. If you feel to much uncomfortable I would open case at their customer service. If they won't change the charger you can always find them on eBay. Search for "8.4V charger P7". Be aware it should say "Li-Ion Charger" on the sticker.

When light turns on green, don't leave battery connected. Always charger under supervision. The battery pack has protection board but for safety reasons it is good to take all the measures.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Or more simply put - You got a defective charger. Write the seller and demand they send you one that does not fall apart.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

I am a little unsatisfied with my UniqueFire HD-016 seeing that the aluminum pills are siting on very little body shoulders and there is no conductive paste between the pills and the body. Also the diameter of pills is a little smaller than the diameter of body and a very little gap is between the pills and the body.

As you have more experience than me please instruct me what kind of conductive paste would be better to put between the pills and shoulders of body and how to apply it in such way to feel the gap as well as possible. Is it suitable to put there a kind of adhesive conductive paste or is enough good something like Arctic Cooling MX-2 for example. Any other way to improve the heat transfer would be welcome.

Another question would be if somebody tried to add a switch or a contact with which to be possible to switch on and off the narrow beam. I am thinking that during ride with both beams on, if some drivers are disturbed by narrow beam, to be possible to switch it off and on again when the cars from opposite side will pass over me, without touching the blue button from back of lamp.

Thanks.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Bombicri, any thermal paste is way better than nothing. Some where experimenting with toothpase and it worked (not for permanent use, though). Saying that use any you can get. More conductive the better, but you don't need to spend the fortune. I'm using some mid range chinese stuff most of the time. You can apply it using syringe or some toothpick or whatsoever. Of course you have to lift the discs in order to apply the paste. You need to apply only small portion of it. To many would get you no advance.
Can't recall what gap is in betwen. If it's big then I would mix adhesive with ordinary paste so you it can be still removed later on or fill that gap with some thin copper sheet or foil. If you have adhesive (or not) thermal compound I would add lightly press fit small discs on the behind of the pills. Aluminium would be the best but some coin would be also usable. Just make some holes for the wires.

Regarding switch for the narrow beam I found it unnecessary. Simply aim the light down when cars aproaching. My opinion of course.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks ledoman.
I thought to make two aluminum discs and to pres-fit them under the pills. As you say the same I shall do it. In this situation the pills will transfer the heat through all back surface. Of course that I shall copy the holes for wires on the discs and, maybe, I shall make a third hole to be able to push the pills from backside if will be necessary to demount.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, just make the contact area between disc and the pill to fit as tight as you can and fill it with tiny amount of thermal compound so you'll gain better heat transfer. Of course you still need to use thermal compound on the pill edges. Third hole is a good idea, but since there is a gap around pill it won't be hard to get it out anyway. Or just make a little bigger holes for the wires and you can push out the pill that way.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you ledoman for all helpful details.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

You are welcome, always here to help if I can.


----------



## lighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Got my light from GearBest today, the envelope has yellow sticker telling "Goods not fulfilling the conditions prescribed by Articles 9 and 10 of the Treaty establishing the European Economic Community" - google for that phrase. The box was opened and battery was missing. Box looked a bit smashed but other parts were there without visible damage. No biggie as the battery is a piece of crap anyway, just a notice for European buyers using Netherlands Post. I'm in Estonia if that matters.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for your report. To bad the battery pack was taken out. Never seen this.
It's not total crap, it is just low capacity. For short rides and testing purposes it is just fine. Rubber cover and protection circuit can be usable too.

I hope you have some other battery pack and you can run your light anyway.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

lighter said:


> No biggie as the battery is a piece of crap anyway, just a notice for European buyers using Netherlands Post. I'm in Estonia if that matters.


Hmm, me too - and previously I've never had any problems like that, including Chinese batteries shipped via NL post. Mostly, it was prior to the recent "lithium hysteria", although some of items arrived intact as late as before Christmas... ut:


----------



## lighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for reply ledoman, i have (hopefully?) a battery box coming with another order (Yinding light) so no problem, I also have some laptop batteries laying around. +some 6S packs of AA Eneloops from halogen (good-old-dark) times.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

I am sorry lighter for what happened with your light. Before Christmas I received 4 pieces HD-016 from GearBest and they were complete, with batteries. I am living in Bucharest, Romania.
It would be well if you would have any possibility to investigate who took the decision to take out the battery and to ask for further explanations and of course to ask for sending you the battery or to pay the price of it. I should do this if it would happen to me.
I can tell you that ledoman is right, Chinese battery not total crap. I tested my lights and I got two hours with both leds switched on. After these two hours on the back of lights I observed that I had two blue points instead of three. So I can expect that the battery can sustain the light for 3 hours with both leds switched on. I shall test them till when they will stop lightning and I shall come back here.
For sure would be well to ask explanation and compensations for what happened.
I can not believe that is possible something like this.


----------



## lighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Just looked again at the product description in webpage. 
Unique Fire HD-016 Cree XM-L2 1600 Lumens Headlight LED Headlamp Sport Bicycle Lamp-31.91 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
It says clearly "Package Contents: 1 x Headlight, 1 x Charger, 1 x Battery Pack, 2 x Fastening Gasket" 
Also "Package weight: 0.63 kg", same number was printed onto label on the envelope. 
Items what I got weighted 0.43 kg on my kitchen scale. 
Returned to page and noticed the "Customer Questions & Answers" section.
-----------------------
Question:
what mAh rating is the battery , is the battery waterproof and is the headlamp strap included ? thankyou

Reply:
Hi,the item does not include battery. 
The battery is not waterproof. 
-----------------------

Go figure...


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

lighter, I just looked on Gearbest.com site and I saw the question and answer you wrote in your post. It is some misunderstanding. The content of package is well described as you pointed out. The head strap is not listed because "headlamp" means the lamp itself as well as the strap to attach it to head. The image of the sold product is:










And you can see there the battery pack.
Also the answer "is not water proof" is incorrect, the battery pack come into a nice polyurethane pouch and the pouch is enough well tightened on the battery pack as well as on the cable going to lamp. I should say that battery pack is "water resistant" instead of "water proof" that means that it goes well in rain but you can not deep it in water.
As I wrote in my previous post I received from GearBest, before Christmas, 4 lamps HD-016, exactly like the picture above, the same color of head strap, containing all parts which are presented in picture inclusive head strap (the name of the product is "Headlight LED Headlamp" so must have head strap).
As the weight of the received box is less that what is written on the package is clear that in custom, some ware, somebody made a stupid action and removed the battery. I should go to the post company which delivered the box and I should ask for explanations for missing battery pack and I should ask for compensations. All these claims would be well to be done in writing.

Concerning battery pack details please see the below image of a document which was inside my box. I highlighted two important specifications, battery pack rating in mAh and the luminous flux of the lamp.










I highlighted also some info about the meaning of the three blue led from the back of lamp. On the exterior of the box is written that "discharge time is 240 minutes with 100% brightness".


----------



## lighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks bombicri.

I have exactly same manual + warranty card. 
What makes things more interesting - there are 2 versions of this light available in Gearbest. 
The one I ordered - link in my previous post - and the other ledoman linked on first page. 
"Ledoman's version" has no batteries mentioned in under Package Contents, is called "UniqueFire HD-16 Cree XM-L L2 2400lm LED White Bicycle Headlight Flashlight 4 x 18650 with Head Strap Battery Charger" - and comes with battery in fact.

Probably should read that answer part before. 
Other vesion has just 3 positive reviews - and not a single question.

Trying to contact with GearBest tomorrow.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

lighter,
I looked to the product indicated by you in last post. Yes, the battery pack is missing from the box content description but is specified in the title (UniqueFire HD-16 Cree XM-L L2 2400lm LED White Bicycle Headlight Flashlight *4 x 18650* with Head Strap Battery Charger). Also at this price of 34,56 $ it can not be without battery pack.
The positive reviews are general reviews, no info is coming out from them.
I am saying again that your product had the battery pack inside but it was taken out from a custom operator based on some regulations regarding batteries. As long as the same product arrived in Europe with batteries some claim must be raised up. Silence is not helping.
Anyhow I can say that for the money I paid the lamp is excellent. If I shall need an extra battery pack I think that I shall buy also from them. Building a battery pack with branded cells will cost more than what I paid on the whole package.
Finally be happy with this product, is excellent for paid money.


----------



## lighter (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent email to to May from Gearbest, she answered:

"Really sorry about, can we resend the Battery Pack, or if you have other ideas, please be free to tell me." 

What a nice person, I'm really happy.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

lighter said:


> Sent email to to May from Gearbest, she answered:
> 
> "Really sorry about, can we resend the Battery Pack, or if you have other ideas, please be free to tell me."
> 
> What a nice person, I'm really happy.


So go with them, ask for sending you the battery. Battery pack is not the best but it does the job pretty well. It is a pity not to have it.
Success.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Most of GearBest's light head only items list 4 x 18650 in the title. Our list deal elf whispered in the right ears to get that corrected on the lights he helped usher to our attention. But for any of the rest, they still have that incorrect description.


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

Ian_C said:


> Most of GearBest's light head only items list 4 x 18650 in the title. Our list deal elf whispered in the right ears to get that corrected on the lights he helped usher to our attention. But for any of the rest, they still have that incorrect description.


Ian, is just a problem of accuracy during ordering. When I bought my 4 lamps HD-016 I asked GearBest to specify me exactly what will be in box. With this procedure which is taking only some seconds, to write an e-mail, all my purchase was as I wanted. In fact when you pay money is necessary to set and to agree, before paying, what you will get for paid money. A confirmation of the content of box do not take a life.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Have mine arriving tomorrow along with a kd2 and can't wait. Hopefully they will serve as a good foundation for learning to mod lights


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

manbeer said:


> Have mine arriving tomorrow along with a kd2 and can't wait. Hopefully they will serve as a good foundation for learning to mod lights


Please, after receiving it, confirm that your box contain all parts. Yes, good foundation for mod lights. First mod could be adding some new press-fit aluminum pills under the pills on which led is mounted, for assuring heat transfer from led to body. I have to do the same but I did not started yet.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

FWIW the amazon "securitying" version of this looks to be identical. Branding is different on the lamp but the directions has the model number preceded by UF which I am assuming is Ultrafire. Also, the head strap says Ultrafire all over it. This is a pretty sharp looking light. Can't wait to test it


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

manbeer said:


> FWIW the amazon "securitying" version of this looks to be identical. Branding is different on the lamp but the directions has the model number preceded by UF which I am assuming is Ultrafire. Also, the head strap says Ultrafire all over it. This is a pretty sharp looking light. Can't wait to test it


I am curious how is looking your "securitying" product. if the one you bought is *this *it seams that you are lucky, as this model has aluminum pills, built in the body, under the leds.










After receiving it please confirm if it is as in the above image.
As the photo was done from the back side of lamp is not clear if the aluminum pills which are visible here are really part of body or they are the pills on which led is mounted and they stay in body on little shoulders like in the UniqueFire product.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

That's my pic of my Amazon Securitying version. The pills are separate and sit on little shoulders/lips of the body. Kind of a loose fit but not terrible. 

-Garry


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you Garry for clarifications. I thought that Amazon Securitying version has aluminum pills like part of body but they are exactly like my GearBest HD-016. I am looking for a mod to increase heat transfer from led pills to body.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

If the slightly loose fitting pills get really hot when the emitters are run on high, is it possible then that they will expand enough to make a fairly tight contact with the shell they sit in anyway? Has anyone tested to see?


----------



## bombicri (Oct 23, 2014)

I could not tested what is happening when the pill is hot but after my opinion the diameter of aluminum pill is too little in comparison with body inner diameter to assume that the thermal expansion of pill will make it tight to the body. I shall try to measure the two diameters.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

My unit is being heavily modded and fitted with copper. But in stock form I would at least apply thermal compound whete the pills seat to the body. 

-Garry


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah I have the same loose fitting pills, if they were bigger by like a fraction of a millimeter they would be fine. Will probably just apply some paste and call it a day


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> I didn't even notice rings, not even shining on a white wall in the house. They may be there, but they didn't bother me at all.
> 
> I would add the thermal paste ASAP (esp. before using it long periods). "Pills" are aluminum heatsink "disks" that the LED's mount to and then usually are either press-fit or threaded into a light (be it flashlight or bike light). You want thermal paste between the LED emitter board and pill and then where the pill meets the body. Here are photos of my SolarStorm X3 pills with thermal compound/paste added:
> 
> ...


FINALLY GOT THE POINT!!! LOL

okay, thank you for your clarity garrybunk and manbeer, now I know that the pill is wired in, and that it contains the LED.

Where do you get this Thermal Paste?

Thank you!!!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Just about any decent PC thermal compound will work. "Fujik" is ok (not great) and widely available from the Chinese retailers (FastTech & DX at least). Arctic Silver 5 is what "those in the know" usually use. I'm using Arctic MX-4.

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Anything, even toothpaste is better than nothing. For this light in stock form really doesn't matter as it is underdriven. If you do resistor mod then direction towards the Garry's suggestion is the right way.


----------



## Roxxolid (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks, I found the MX 4 on Amazon. I am a LONG way from doing my own resistor modifications but a man can dream, right? Lol


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I just finished doing a discharge test on my stock HD-016 battery pack (SecurityING from Amazon, pack with rubberized cover, blue generic looking cells inside rubber cover). I discharged at 2.0A immediately after a full charge (it was nearly fully charged the night before) and resulted in a pathetic 1,654mAh! Not only that, but the voltage drop was terrible! You're not going to get full output for long out of this battery! I may also do a discharge at 1.0A just to see how much higher the capacity tests. Makes me wonder if two of the cells are fakes. I might tear this one open to check. Also, at "full charge" (by hobby charger) the pack is only at 8.30v, so the cells may be out of balance too.





EDIT - Sorry, PhotoBucket isn't playing nicely with my photos (can't get them to display now, but they probably will pop up later). Click the photos for a link to them.

I'm very excited because my custom modded HD-016 (see link in my signature) is finally completed and on it's way to me! I can't wait to test it out and compare before & after beamshots!

-Garry


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah Garry, I tested mine a few months back and it was like 18xx. Real shitty battery pack 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> I just finished doing a discharge test on my stock HD-016 battery pack (SecurityING from Amazon, pack with rubberized cover, blue generic looking cells inside rubber cover). I discharged at 2.0A immediately after a full charge (it was nearly fully charged the night before) and resulted in a pathetic 1,654mAh! Not only that, but the voltage drop was terrible! You're not going to get full output for long out of this battery!


Is it your first Chinese battery?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Nope, my 2nd (or 3rd - I got my SSX2 w/battery and HD-016 w/battery at the same time). At least ledoman tested 2,150mAh on his (not that that is much better). 1,654 isn't even worth keeping. I'll probably tear it apart to check it out and then toss it in Home Depot's battery recycle bin (and also see if there are any used power tool batteries worth pulling back out  ).


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Garry, toss those cells, but use protection circuit and rubber coating. Take some cells from used laptop packs and test them (well cell pairs at least). Since you have good hobby charger that wouldn't be to hard. It would just take some time to reassemble your pack back with much better cells. Of course some soldering job has to be done too.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm two steps ahead of you. I already have some Sanyo UR18650A (rated 2,250mAh) cells from two used laptop packs (still welded into pairs) tested and grouped into best matched pairs. I also have protection circuits in transit from Hunk Lee.  I might even check into some NOS laptop packs for new higher mAh cells. 

-Garry


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> Nope, my 2nd (or 3rd - I got my SSX2 w/battery and HD-016 w/battery at the same time).


Ok. It was just sounding as if you're surprised... 



> I'll probably tear it apart to check it out and then toss it in Home Depot's battery recycle bin (and also see if there are any used power tool batteries worth pulling back out  ).


Yeah, I'm doing similar things as well. BTW, even completely dead PT batteries are often worth disassembling because of various peripheral parts, like thermal switches and good plastic separators (for the latter, I know no other sources to obtain them from).


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Just finished a 1.0A discharge test: 1,754mAh. Not much better, except that the voltage curve is much higher.





ARGH! PhotoBucket is getting on my nerves! Again, click the photos to see them.

EDIT - this photo posting issue is only on MTBR, working on BLF.

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Got in a short ride on the local rail-trail last night to test my new custom modded HD-016 (see link in signature below). This light rocks! Huge wide flood with decent throw (throwy head lamp really combines for a killer combo) and with my favorite 5B1 tint! The entire light has been redone by BLF user ImA4Wheelr and he has done a fabulous job! It has new copper pills with direct thermal contact to the housing, XM-L2's on copper Noctigon PCBs, custom driver consisting of the KD 10-step programmable mcu with current regulated by 7xAMC 7135's for 2.4A max output per emitter, thermal stepdown at 166 degrees F, low-voltage warning, new AR coated glass lenses, and new 20ga power lead (MS style connector). Both flood & throw LEDs are lit at the same time (as opposed to the stock operation). In use this things gets hot quick! ImA tested thermal protection kicking in on high at 6 minutes (in a 78 degree F environment standing still). While I was riding with it (mostly slow) it did not kick in. This was with the simple stock plastic mount (need to upgrade to aluminum GoPro style soon).

Some pics (description above the photos, click for link to view larger):

Low (I think it's level #2 on the KD driver):



Medium (level 7):



High (level 10):



Stepped back from the bike for a shot to show the full flood on high:



Excuse the photos as I was not carrying a tripod and I had my camera mounted on a cheap handlebar mount that had a lot of play in it. The camera also mounted on an angle due to being on my riser bars so I had to tilt the bike to make the photos appear level  .

I was NOT using a helmet light (nor wearing a helmet), but while riding I did hold my Convoy M1 XM-L2 T6 4C on my head to simulate and it looked great! Provided all the throw I needed.

Comparison "backyard beamshots" coming in the near future.

-Garry


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice setup! I need to do something with mine as I accidentally dedomed the stock emitter trying to convert the one deeper reflector to gw elliptical optics and took all the phosphor with it

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

I have had one of these for a while now completely unmodded and was fairly underwhelmed with it. The flood just doesn't have enough oomph to light up the wide area and the throw doesn't have enough ooomph to see far.

I have not done any light mods yet but would like to start doing at least the basic stuff. I need to use thermal paste on all my lights sooner than later but I would like to look into getting the output up on some of my units as well. 

I really like the beam shots of the higher output version of this light but don't want to go too nuts. Not sure where to start.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

This light was not an easy mod (not in this form at least). Stock was outputting +/- 1.3amps per emitter, mine is boosted to 2.4A per emitter. Easiest mod would be if you can find a "good" high output SolarStorm X2 driver and swap that in. That driver could likely be resistor modded for higher output. Beware that "good" X2 drivers are very hard to come by now. My modder had trouble with the stock HD-016 buck drivers and had to toss the idea of using them.

Mine lights up enough without a helmet light to be sufficient for rail-trail type riding (wide paths with smooth long curves, no switchbacks / tight turns) probably up to about a 15 to 18mph pace. One thing it wouldn't be sufficient for is seeing wildlife way ahead of time. Now using a throwy helmet light in conjunction with it is plenty good enough.

Sounds like you need to look into resistor modding and pickup a selection of current sense resistors from FastTech or elsewhere (go with "1206" size as "0805" size are extremely tiny!). You'll want the "0.12R", "0.1R" low value ones. Cheap enough to buy in 100 packs.

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, here are the beamshots I promised comparing modded & stock. I was in a rush to beat a storm coming, and didn't notice the first shot was way out of focus (I did almost get some shots with lightning strikes in the background!) Also, the original beamshots had a wrong white balance setting and appear more blue than they should (should appear a crisp cool white). My modded beamshots are with the KD driver programmed at levels 2,7, & 10 (I think low is "2", but I never confirmed that after my accidental reprogramming). Keep in mind the stock light was only driven at +/- 1.4A per emitter and now it's modded to 2.4A per emitter. Original beamshots are only with both LEDs on (no sense comparing single throw / single flood shots).

NOTE: See my posting at BLF (post#153) for Mouseover shots. (TIP - If you're using a touchscreen device, tap one image and then another in order to see the mouseover effect.)

Modded Beamshots, distance to the two trees is approx. 185 feet (I aimed at the tree to the left). Approx. 275 feet to the house off to the left of the tree.:

Low:








Med:








High:








Wooded "simulated bike trail":

Low:








Med:








High:









Original Un-modded Light:

Yard:









Wooded:









-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's an interesting comparison, Nitefighter BT40s on Turbo vs. my modded HD-016 on high (note: photos on different dates):

(Mouseover Comparison posted here (post#34).)

Yard:

BT40s:








HD-016:
View attachment 996855


Wooded Setting:

BT40s:








HD-016
View attachment 996858


-Garry


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ So, the last two pictures, both look pretty good. Which one do you consider to be better? And why? Is the BT40 stock?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, the BT40s is completely stock. I'm going to be partial about the HD-016 being better as it just has so much custom work into it including copper pulling the heat quickly to the outside case. The BT40s's beam is a bit wider, smoother, and further throwing while the HD-016 lights up a wider area in your immediate surroundings. The BT40s is a very good choice for a great light that needs no modding out of the box. 

-Garry


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks Garry! I also got some advise on these lights from another thread. I'm thinking a BT21 for the bar and a BT40s for the helmet. What do you think?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Or maybe two BT21 lights?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't own a BT21 (at least not yet). Someone with both should speak up. It's too bad GJHS didn't have a BT40s in his recent beamshot thread. 

-Garry


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I have both. The bt21 is a great light for both applications. It definitely will out throw the bt40. The bt40 puts out a very wide swath of light close to the bike which makes it easier to see things right by your front tire and right around the bike very well. Bt21 appears brighter to the eye. I would probably run a bt40 on the bars though as I like that I can run it on turbo indefinitely and have never had it step down, and I like two way switch for switching between medium and high without cycling through. Also it is nice to have something that gets a bit more runtime. Say hypothetically you go for a long ride and both bt21s are on high, they will be running out of juice around the same time. The bt40 will still have about an hour left in it to get you home

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitevancam (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi
I know this is an old thread but the people on here seem to have real knowledge on these lights.

A bit of background, I want to run two HD-016's or a single HD-016 and a single HD-014 on my KTM for trail riding in winter, they will be powered from the bikes 12V battery and I wish to use a remote on off switch on the bars the stator kicks out 220W and the engine only needs about 60W to run so should be ok without flattening the battery. I intend to use a step-down converter to reduce the voltage.

My questions are.....

Will these lights run ok on 9V? A 11-40V to 9V waterproof car type converter is cheap and readily available with a decent current carrying capacity. Or is there a better idea I haven't thought of to get to 8.4V??

The second question is can I modify the internal wiring to give me a remote on off switch without scrolling through the different modes, I want all the LEDs to come on as soon as power is applied via my handlebar switch this way I can use my normal headlight ( which is rubbish ) on the tarmac, then as I turn off road, switch off the headlight and switch on my Cree's. Is this possible?? This would avoid dazzling other road users between lanes.

Thanks for your help.

Steve


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

First, why would you like to use HD-016 while there are better lights out there? Do you already own some?

9V converter is probably good if it doesn't produce higher spikes (even very short ones). You should keep in mind that when powered from Li-Ion battery pack the voltage drops on load so in reality the voltage is lower than 8.4V. 

If I understand you correctly you just want one mode light, just on/off for both leds over the remote switch. This won't be possible using momentary switch. Well not unless you do some tweaking on the driver circuit. 
There might be another solution, but you need switch that can stand 2-3A current. Then you can just bypass the driver and directly power the leds. You just need one resistor positioned inline to limit the current to the leds.

Of course there might be other solutions too. I'm not EE so I would just get rid of your rubish headlight and use good 2-3mode bicycle light which can be powered by 12V.


----------



## whitevancam (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for your prompt reply.

The only reason I asked about the HD-016 was they are cheap enough to mess about ( i.e. modify and fiddle with ) with and get reasonable reviews. If you have a better suggestion I would welcome it.

I can find a switch that could take 2-3A or just use the switch to switch a relay which can handle the larger current. Would you just wire straight to the LED's in this case i.e. bin the driver and switch and connect direct to the LED?

I can't seem to find any bicycle lights which use 12V battery packs as this would obviously make life much easier. The reason for going for bicycle rather than motorcycle LED lights is choice and price, there seems to be loads of bicycle lights cheap that get good reviews with the exception of the poor quality batteries, as I wouldn't need the batteries anyway it makes sense to buy 2 or 3 cheap bicycle lights which get good reviews rather than 12V motorcycle spotlights which are more expensive and probably not as good.

Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## whitevancam (Aug 13, 2016)

Hmmmm.....

Solarstorm 15000LM 9* Cree XM-L2 LED Bicycle Head & Tail Light SET (8.4v-12v) | eBay

I have just found this, seems my 12V search before wasn't very good!!


----------



## whitevancam (Aug 13, 2016)

If I went down the route of getting the light above I'd still use the 9V DC-DC step down or maybe with a 12V output as the bike electrics actually sit at 14.4V when the engine is running. This would hopefully avoid frying anything.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes it would be better to use step down voltage regulator. Maybe some capacitor is to be put in between so you can smothen the spikes.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

whitevancam said:


> The only reason I asked about the HD-016 was they are cheap enough to mess about ( i.e. modify and fiddle with ) with and get reasonable reviews. If you have a better suggestion I would welcome it.


I put a couple of these on my WR450, worked awesome! It's dry here so I can't vouch for using them in the UK. Many eligible for click and collect.

Used a Flood and a Spot. Flood Driving Fog Lights 

Next size up, 7200lm Combo Beams with remote.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

garrybunk, that light has a nice tint! Compared to stock, theres no comparison. Seems to make the bt40 even appear kinda on the cool side as well. Nice build


----------



## whitevancam (Aug 13, 2016)

Patski
Thanks for the suggestion, they look ideal.
Flood & Spot combo is a good suggestion too.
Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

BTW - there are some teardown postings of those 18W LED floodlights over at BLF (I bought two & modded the driver on one) - the one like Patski linked. They're not 18W out of the box. I posted "beamshots" of mine too. I posted them over here on MTBR in the DIY Lighting subforum as a "Parking Lot loading/unloading light".

-Garry


----------



## whitevancam (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Garry, reading them now.


----------

